# overstocked with crayfish



## spiritwatcher (Jun 3, 2006)

if anyone is interested on crayfish-I have the following:
Procambarus Ludovicianus-rare-hard to come by-50.00 each for females.
P Acutus-dwarf like cray-3.00 each mixed sex
Procambarus clarkii red-males are now 5.00 each,females are 10.00
shufeldtii-mixed sexes are 2.25 each
clypeatas-mixed sexes are 5.00
Prices are good through the month of July only.Then they go up due to demand from breeders.So,let me know.Shipping is a flat rate of 24.00 express overnight/48 hour delivery with live guarantee--priority runs 12.00 & live guarantee.I have many suppliers-the one closesed to you will send you the crays.It could be me or my supplier.Email me with any questions pertaining to the crays.:hi:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Shouldn't this be in the "want to sell" section?


----------

